# HKS F-Con V Pro Gold Box



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

Can Antilag and launch control be setup using this Ecu?


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes and yes.


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply looking forward to getting it setup now


----------

